# Another Twisty



## Big-O (Apr 6, 2016)

Here's a Poplar vine twisted stick.


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

Very intriguing! You made it with the big end down.


----------



## Big-O (Apr 6, 2016)

LilysDad said:


> Very intriguing! You made it with the big end down.


Before I did his I tested it by walking around with it. I actually like the way it felt with the big end down.


----------



## Stickie (Mar 28, 2016)

I made this for a friend back in 2012


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

I really like that handle; the way you formed it at the shaft.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good looking stick Big-O. I've never really thought about putting the big end down. Interesting idea.

Stickie that's a great looking handle on yours.

We don't have a lot of vines growing wild here. My chances of finding a good twisty are pretty small.

Rodney


----------



## Ron T (Dec 13, 2015)

I really like twisties. They have a lot of character.


----------

